# What Plants Should I Get?



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

What type of live plants should I put into my fish tank? I have a filter and a heater.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well do u have a light? If so what spectrum and wattage? Do u have substrate? If so how deep and what is it? Do u have fish in the tank? What is the temp? How big is the tank? Have u ever kept plants before? Do u know about plant care and additives? What is your ph? Is the tank even set up? If so how long? What is ur filter?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

Well do u have a light? Yes, 2 LED lights
Do u have fish in the tank? Yes, one betta
What is the temp? 75-80 degrees 
How big is the tank? 1.5 gallons 
Have u ever kept plants before? Do u know about plant care and additives? Had a Betta fish plant. No.
The tank has been up for a couple of weeks and it has a filter. I've only had the tank for a couple weeks so I don't really know the rest of the questions, sorry. 
This is my tank- http://www.petsmart.com/-zid36-2138..._source=RatingsAndReviews&utm_content=Default


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Do u have substrate?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

No, but I can go and get one.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

I don't think LED lights can't grow plants because they need a UV ray to keep them growing and alive. It would have to be a small and undemanding plant that doesn't need much light...


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

maybe I should just get silk plants then?


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

You probably should for now. If I find any plants that fit your tank specifications I'll tell you!


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

Okay thanks


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Actually, Java Moss would work! It's sort of a creeping ground cover, but you'll have to keep trimming it back because of your tank size. Also it can thrive even without substrate! Approach with caution though, because once it enter your tank, it's VERY difficult to get out.

Here's the info on it. http://aquariumtidings.com/java-moss-how-to-grow-and-care-for-java-moss-in-the-home-aquarium/


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Okay u could get some flourite gravel. Also some flourish excel and some mini real driftwood pieces. Some plants i would recommend r java fern, anubis, christmas tree moss, and java moss tie them 2 the driftwood or rocks. For some regular plants; water sprite, water wisteria, anachris, ludwigia repens, pygmy chain swords, dwarf sag, bacopa, moss balls, crypt wendetii, banana plant, and compact hygro. Start with those 4 and if u can keep those alive than get some of the other ones.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

All of those except for Java Moss and maybe a Moss Ball are too big for his tank and will not grow do to lighting conditions. The fluorite gravel however is a good idea.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

All those plants will not outgrow that tank. Also that light can support a of them. All those plants r low light plants. If they werent i wouldnt of told him 2 get them. Also all planted tanks need trims. So actually most plants could go in this tank. It also depends on how thick he wants the tank, and with just a betta (bettas like it thick) than probably thick.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

LEDs aren't low light! They are no light! That's why Java Moss is the only working one. Also Wisteria can reach up to 2 feet in height!


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

Is it bad to put Betta fish plants in the tank?


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

What is a Betta fish plant?


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

i don't know I saw them at the petstore. There a leafy plant thing.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Is it like this? http://t.petco.com/product/113424/Petco-Anubias-Betta-Aquarium-Plant.aspx?CoreCat=BettaHPDecor


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

CrazedHoosier said:


> LEDs aren't low light! They are no light! That's why Java Moss is the only working one. Also Wisteria can reach up to 2 feet in height!


That is why u trim it. But in almost no light you can still keep java moss, java fern, christmas tree moss, anubis (probably nana), dwarf sag, pygmy chain swords, anachris, water sprite, water wisteria, and all those other plants i listed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

no, I can't find it


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

If it's a plastic or silk plant it'll be fine.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Just make sure there's no jagged edges.


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

oh their called betta bulbs. Mine keeps dieing and my Betta keeps eating the dead leaves.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh alright, they're a type of crypt. How long does it usually take for them to die?


----------



## lilswimmer (Mar 30, 2014)

A few days, as soon as it grow, all the leaves died. I think I'm going to just get silk and moss. There easier to take care of.


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is most likely an aponogeton.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

Oh, ok that's fine, but just in case here is the info in the plant you have. http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=768+1631+826&pcatid=826


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

The "Betta Bulbs" are usually a type of Cryptocoryne, and it's probably only melting.


----------



## BettaLover1999 (Jun 30, 2014)

CrazedHoosier is wrong plants don't melt


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Plants do melt(usually on the first move), but not every few days.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BettaLover1999 (Jun 30, 2014)

He should get better information


----------



## tankman12 (Nov 13, 2012)

Well the information i am giving are my personal experiences and experience that happened 2 people i know. Most plants do melt. Do u even know what melting is?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

Some species of plants will melt or die back when conditions are changed (such as going from one tank to another), crypts will commonly do this, as will hornwort which is awful for shedding its needles everywhere. 

Not sure if anyone has recommended anubias or java fern, but these two plants are basically bulletproof. Mine have never required any special lighting, additional nutrients, or substrate. Plus if you tie your anubias or java fern to a rock or piece of wood, it is easily removed during water changes. 

I always recommend these for people new to aquatic plants, or who want something extremely low maintenance. 

You just have to watch as some anubias are grown emersed and they can lose a few leaves in the transition.


----------



## BettaLover1999 (Jun 30, 2014)

tankman12 said:


> Well the information i am giving are my personal experiences and experience that happened 2 people i know. Most plants do melt. Do u even know what melting is?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes I know what melting is. That comment was kind of rude.


----------



## CrazedHoosier (Mar 18, 2014)

BettaLover1999 said:


> CrazedHoosier is wrong plants don't melt


I would try to defend myself and my post, but it seems you've already been told many times that you're kind of being rude...


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Looking at my 2.5 and imagining it one gallon smaller, I would +1 CrazedHoosier's suggestions. Small Anubias would work under low light. IMO and basing on the size of mine, Java Fern would get a tad large; however, they do grow slow so if you got one small it would be a while before it would outgrow a 1.5. Crypt 'petchii' stays small and doesn't melt like other Crypts and might work with your lighting.

Small/low growing Anubias would be:
Anubias nana 'petite'
Anubias nana
Anubias minima
Anubias barteri var. nana 'Golden'

If you're like me and can't stand to throw away perfectly healthy plant trimmings I'd stay away from "bunch" plants: Anacharis, Hornwort, Cabomba, Wisteria, etc. They are fast growers and you'd have to keep trimming and replanting or throwing out.


----------



## Tony2632 (Aug 30, 2013)

Like everyone else said, just stick with a anubias or java fern. You can't really do much with a 1.5g tank, well you can unless you roll with high light and CO2(carpet plants), but i suggest that for experienced plant growers. If you really want a planted tank start with a bigger tank and make it a low tech, then go high tech with it.


----------

